

Ask HN: Appropriate levels of email contact? - dnsworks

More and more I despise signing up for new websites, because they all seem to think the act of signing up grants them permission to spam me as much as they want. I'm not talking about sites like "Debbie's torrent house", but "normal" sites like Airbnb.com (YC09), for example, who has spammed me 3 times about rating the last place I stayed at.<p>I'd like to think that it's just because they're pretty new and inexperienced about customer interaction, but I know better. For some reason, some marketing schmuck (or some engineer in the role of marketeer) gets green colored eyes the moment they think about email addresses.<p>What will it take to teach startups that just because I sign up for your website, I am not a marketing lead for you to abuse?
======
skennedy
Nothing changes if you do not voice it. Have you tried contacting the co-
founders directly to express your view of their business practice? Good
businesses(especially startups) constantly re-evaluate their business
practices and how their user base perceives them.

------
andyjdavis
Surely, they're giving you a way to opt out every time they contact you? imo,
provided there is a prominent and easy opt out method there's no problem

Of course, if there isn't a really easy to opt out then it is douchebaggery of
the highest order.

